# What does it mean?



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"And all shall be well and

All manner of things shall be well

When the tongues of flame are in-folded

Into the crowned knot of fire

And the fire and the rosé are one."

Little Gidding V,

Four Quartets,

T.S. Eliot (1943)

AND THE FIRE AND THE ROSÉ ARE ONE (and the fire and the rosé are one) and the fire and the rosé are one. R1....

r1


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds like he suffered the furious wrath of a female ginger :devil:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That a tied tongue is as elegant as a rose? Silence is golden?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure of Elliott's meaning about the fire and the rose but the first two lines are a quotation from the medieval mystic saint Dame Julian of Norwich.

"All shall be well, and all shall be well and all manner of things shall be well" I understand that bit


----------

